# SeaFrance Offer



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

36 hour crossing for £25 or £35 if over 6.5m

http://www.seafrance.com/cs/booking...tm_medium=eCRM&utm_campaign=24H_Special_Offer

This means that you can visit France for as low as £25* for a 36-hour return or should you wish to stay a little longer, we are delighted to offer you a fare of £35* for a 5 day return. These fares are EXCLUSIVE for Bon Voyage Privilège Club Members only!

"Secure your preferred crossing now as this offer is limited to 5 spaces per sailing and exclusive to you 
for 2 days only. These fares will then be available to general public from the evening of 
Thursday the 4th November.

To take advantage of these special low prices, simply quote the following promotional code NOV10BVP
when booking."


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for that.... just for some information I have got a multi ticket you can buy up frount various amounts, I for example have bourght 10 returns and works out to be £21.50 each way (with my 8metre Hymer), you can change the time at dates at will, when I came back from france yesterday I just turned up at the check in and got on board simple...


----------



## antpurley (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for this, just booked for a few days xmas week.


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

clive1821 said:


> Thanks for that.... just for some information I have got a multi ticket you can buy up frount various amounts, I for example have bourght 10 returns and works out to be £21.50 each way (with my 8metre Hymer), you can change the time at dates at will, when I came back from france yesterday I just turned up at the check in and got on board simple...


Clive
Do you go over every month then? How long do the tickets last for? 
Cheers


----------

